#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by sai shankar

## sai shankar

sai shankar has reported a post.

Reason:


> sir how to introduce and i want e books to download how can i access that please tell me


Post: FE Introduction Thread - Let's Do it - Ver.5!
Forum: Forum Rules, Posting Guidelines & Important Announcements
Assigned Moderators: faadoo.nitika

Posted by: vipul_chaudhary
Original Content: 


> Hi FaaDoOs,
> 
> Welcome to India's Biggest & Coolest Website for Engineers & Aspirants, with more than 3 Lakh users on board now.
> 
> For those who haven't checked out the website yet, we have a host of features like an *Articles section, Discussion forum, Blogs, Videos, Ebooks for aspiring Engineers, Ebooks for Engineers, Projects, paper presentations and so much more...!
> 
> 
> This is a bit About us.
> 
> ...








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by singhkaranbir Reported Post by 001nikunj Reported Post by 100rabhk Reported Post by meoww Reported Post by ria 01

----------


## ermeenu

ermeenu has also reported this item.

Reason:


> wonderful site for engineers!!!

----------


## abhi1305

abhi1305 has also reported this item.

Reason:


> how post in the site

----------


## surendrac

surendrac has also reported this item.

Reason:


> IT'S A VERY GOOD SITE

----------


## i hate my life

i hate my life has also reported this item.

Reason:


> hai this is praveen from andhra pradesh

----------


## UTPAL2116

UTPAL2116 has also reported this item.

Reason:


> Hello..

----------

